# Trump faces impeachment



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ilds-amid-donald-trump-ukraine-whistleblower/

The Democrats have announced they will begin impeachment proceedings against Donald Trump, making him only the fourth US president in history to face the move.

In an historic press conference, Nancy Pelosi, the most senior Democrat in the House of Representatives, said that it was time to move ahead with an impeachment inquiry.

She said the trigger was claims that Mr Trump held back aid to Ukraine in the hope its leader would investigate Joe Biden, the former US vice president who is seeking the White House in 2020.

The US president had tried to head off the move at the last minute, promising to release the transcript of a controversial call he had with Volodymyr Zelenskiy, the Ukrainian president.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been expecting this for weeks. Thank goodness it's finally happened.

The Democrats have been talking about impeachment for a long time but until now Nancy Pelousi has been reluctant to make a move. 

The straw that's finally broken the camel's back was the whistleblower who reported POTUS for putting pressure on Ukraine in order to smear Joe Biden and his son's name. He's said to have withheld vitally needed military aid to the country to try and force Ukraine to comply.

Another reason the Democrats have fast forwarded the inquiry is because it's getting closer to November and the beginning of the 2020 election campaigning and if left much longer all hopes for impeachment would be lost.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

About time.
Wonder if it will be successful?


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

saartje said:


> About time.
> Wonder if it will be successful?


I doubt it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

saartje said:


> About time.
> Wonder if it will be successful?


I hope so ! How does he get away with it. !


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

saartje said:


> About time.
> Wonder if it will be successful?


As far as I understand it will largely depend on how much support the Democrats get from the Republican, who at present are largely keeping silent.

This is the list so far of those who support Impeachment

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/us/politics/trump-impeachment-congress-list.html

*Complete List: Who Supports an Impeachment Inquiry Against Trump?*


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> I hope so ! How does he get away with it. !


He's the President of the United States of America.

Hope you're right.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I hope so ! How does he get away with it. !


I hope so too. Politicians in the USA need to take into account why he was popular. He needs to be gone. The USA need to be back talking to China and concerned about the environment. That's not to say that his opposition can't take steps against immigration if that's what Americans want and if it's what it will take to get him out. Compromise on national issues and look at the bigger picture. I'm certainly very far from being an expert on anything America related though. But it seems to me the more the powers try to oppose public feeling (eg on brexit) the more the public digs its heels in (eg on trump).


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm skeptical that impeachment will actually happen or even be successful. It's likely that the house of representatives will drag this out and be quiet about it even if the evidence is pretty strong because the 2020 elections are getting closer. I get leery about it all because there has been impeachment talk about every president in modern times including Obama.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Elles said:


> I hope so too. Politicians in the USA need to take into account why he was popular. He needs to be gone. The USA need to be back talking to China and concerned about the environment. That's not to say that his opposition can't take steps against immigration if that's what Americans want and if it's what it will take to get him out. Compromise on national issues and look at the bigger picture. I'm certainly very far from being an expert on anything America related though. But it seems to me the more the powers try to oppose public feeling (eg on brexit) the more the public digs its heels in (eg on trump).


I find Trump to be boring in many ways despite all his antics. My home country has always been a land of extremes. To a lesser extent, Ronald Reagan engaged in similar antics to Trump in the 1980s. What's ironic is that Justin Trudeau's father was PM of Canada at the time as well. History repeats itself. My state had a crazy governor that did similar antics to Trump back in the 1970s.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I do hope that he will be gone like a really bad dream.

Hope the tide is turning now...

Everywhere and arrogant liars are out.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Declassified and released this morning!

https://www.newsweek.com/trump-read-whistleblower-complaint-full-text-1461533

*DONALD TRUMP UNCLASSIFIED UKRAINE WHISTLEBLOWER COMPLAINT FULL TRANSCRIPT: READ FULL TEXT*


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

For anyone that's interested this is from last night's press conference.

As several people noted Trump seemed "deflated" and spoke in a monotone voice

https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/po...nian-leader/cSYLjXnN6CEoeCPCPVXFOK/story.html

*Trump lashes out at Democrats, media during press conference*


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

One of the reasons Trump gave for withholding military aid from the Ukraine was because according to him Europe hasn't put money into Ukraine.

Another one of his lies as this article points out ......

https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-...-trump-said-european-nations-have-not-put-mo/

*Donald Trump said European nations have not put money into Ukraine. They have put in a lot*


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nate Silver seems to think this *could* potentially be really bad for Donald Trump. My thought is that it's still possible that congress will drag this out because of the upcoming elections and that he may not be impeached at all.

https://fivethirtyeight.com/feature...kraine-scandal-is-looking-really-bad-for-him/


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> One of the reasons Trump gave for withholding military aid from the Ukraine was because according to him Europe hasn't put money into Ukraine.
> 
> Another one of his lies as this article points out ......
> 
> ...


And it doesn't even make sense as a reason anyway!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesthar said:


> And it doesn't even make sense as a reason anyway!


Does anything he say make sense?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's about time someone caught up with him.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

is anyone watching the Impeachment hearing on Tv? I saw Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch giving evidence this afternoon. She is a lovely lady and Trump was tweeting about her as she was giving evidence! he is an absolute bully . The Chairman interviewing her was clearly on her side.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> is anyone watching the Impeachment hearing on Tv? I saw Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch giving evidence this afternoon. She is a lovely lady and Trump was tweeting about her as she was giving evidence! he is an absolute bully . The Chairman interviewing her was clearly on her side.


Yup! I've been following it closely, Watched the public enquiry with Ambassador William Taylor and George Kent and have been watching all this afternoon. Makes a change from watching all the goings on in the HOC!

They've just announced that Roger Stone has been found guilty of witness tampering, lying to Congress about his attempts to contact WikiLeaks I think I'm correct it could be a 50 year sentence, so he'll probably squeal and offer more information to reduce the time he has to spend in prison!

Forgot to add POTUS has been tweeting and attacking Maria Whatshername this afternoon.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> They've just announced that Roger Stone has been found guilty of witness tampering, lying to Congress about his attempts to contact WikiLeaks I think I'm correct it could be a 50 year sentence, so he'll probably squeal and offer more information to reduce the time he has to spend in prison!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I do feel for Ukraine. So betrayed. How nasty. Any other POTUS would have resigned.

Such a devaluation of his position as a leader. 
America loses face by having him as figurehead. 

Liar. Bully. Racist and sexist.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

_"A comprehensive community information web page has been launched on Hertfordshire Constabulary's website ahead of a NATO meeting at The Grove hotel next month.

Heads of state from across the world will congregate at the hotel on Wednesday 4 December. The meeting is part of the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation's (NATO) 70th Anniversary London Summit.

Police in Watford and Three Rivers have been working closely with partners to inform the community ahead of the major event in Chandler's Cross, and everything the public needs to know can now be accessed online at __www.herts.police.uk/NATO_
_

Most notably there will be several road, footpath and canal closures in place for either all or part of the event's duration. Full details of these, plus further comprehensive information and answers to frequently asked questions, can be found on the dedicated web page.

Safer Neighbourhood Team officers have already visited residents and businesses who will be inside the road closures to discuss their individual needs. Due consideration has also been given to the impact on several businesses and organisations outside of the road closure zone. Again, those affected will also be contacted in person to discuss this."_

Recently been announced that DT will be coming here soon for a NATO meeting.
This will take place not far from here at the Grove Hotel and golf course - a really nice and posh place.
It will involve quite a few road closures at a very busy junction and journey into the town which will obviously affect many hundreds of workers over the span of a couple of days.
Last time they were there, there was so much security what with helicopters, marksmen in the woods surrounding the entire estate, all local Police forces on alert etc.

Oh deep joy, all this as he is being impeached, could it be a long goodbye?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

When I think about it everyone who votes for a racist, sexist, corrupt liar is _per proxy _a racist, sexist, corrupt liar.

In every corner of the Earth.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> When I think about it everyone who votes for a racist, sexist, corrupt liar is _per proxy _a racist, sexist, corrupt liar.
> 
> In every corner of the Earth.


That's a very harsh judgement!

People don't necessarily know when they vote for someone that, the person they voted for is, or will end up as a racist, sexist, corrupt liar..

David Holmes a US Aide in Ukraine testified that he overheard a phone call from Ambassador Sondland stating that the Ukraine would do "anything" Trump asked him to. Very damning information!

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/15/politics/holmes-testimony-sondland-call/index.html

*Witness overheard US ambassador tell Trump that Ukraine would investigate Biden*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> When I think about it everyone who votes for a racist, sexist, corrupt liar is _per proxy _a racist, sexist, corrupt liar.
> 
> In every corner of the Earth.


TBF I think that alot of americans are fairly gullible, which is a consequence of the US creating and believing its own hype over the years. I mean a scary amount of them believe in aliens and that the bible really happened....those are probably the same people who believe in DT!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> That's a very harsh judgement!
> 
> People don't necessarily know when they vote for someone that, the person they voted for is, or will end up as a racist, sexist, corrupt liar..
> 
> ...


The problem is when they know but choose to ignore it.

If you know someone always was a two faced liar, made sexist and racist comments, always self serving and arrogant and you vote for him it is because deep down he must appeal to you or his lies do.
So yes, it is also possible as alternative to be just plain stupid to vote for such scum if you not like them.
Harsh judgment amendment: you are like them by proxy or you are deluded and stupid.

This is a pitfall of democracy: the wisest and the dumbest have the same one vote.
If there are more ignorant than wise...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> TBF I think that alot of americans are fairly gullible, which is a consequence of the US creating and believing its own hype over the years. I mean a scary amount of them believe in aliens and that the bible really happened....those are probably the same people who believe in DT!


Oh yes, seems 5% believes in those reptilian shape shifters that took over the word and The Queen and The Royals are among them . And obviously the Clintons.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/nov/07/donald-trump-charity-foundation-misuse-lawsuit

Donald Trump has been ordered by a judge to pay $2m in damages for illegally using funds intended for charity to boost his 2016 presidential election campaign.

The US president admitted to personally misusing the money, according to New York's attorney general, despite having previously denied any wrongdoing.

He steals and lies . Shouldnt he be in jail for this?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

/I've been watching the 3 part series "The Trump Dynasty" on TV, some of which being a cynic I'm taking with a pinch of salt. It does however explain why DT has such an interest in Russia and Putin in particular!

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/25/entertainment/the-trump-dynasty-review/index.html

*'The Trump Dynasty' distills president's life into A&E documentary*

Interestingly in episode 3 Roger Stone who's waiting to be sentenced, takes up quite a lot of time and it's fairly evident he had quite an influence over Trump. I now hear he's hoping for a pardon

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/roger-stone-found-guilty-all-seven-counts-n1082326

*Roger Stone, confidant of Trump and WikiLeaks connection, found guilty on all seven counts*


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> TBF I think that alot of americans are fairly gullible, which is a consequence of the US creating and believing its own hype over the years. I mean a scary amount of them believe in aliens and that the bible really happened....those are probably the same people who believe in DT!


I think that is very harsh... there are gullible people all over the world, with many believing in aliens (I mean even scientists aren't saying that there is a huge possibility that they DO exist), and millions still believe in the Bible and all that so it isn't just restricted to the States...


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Considering the religion debates I've participated in on here along with some fairly entertaining Daily Mail and Sun readers, I'd say gullibility is not restricted to the western side of the Atlantic 

As for Trump, I can't believe he's still in office. But then I couldn't believe he even got elected.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

02.0 said


> As for Trump, I can't believe he's still in office. But then I couldn't believe he even got elected.


I get the feeling that he will escape impeachment and be re elected .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I get the feeling that he will escape impeachment and be re elected .


 He strikes me as being invincible too!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's likely that aliens exist somewhere out there given the size of the universe, IMO, but I'm more skeptical about the idea that they've actually visited the earth. Again, even just the milky way galaxy is huge and ET may have trouble finding earth.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> It's likely that aliens exist somewhere out there given the size of the universe, IMO, but I'm more skeptical about the idea that they've actually visited the earth. Again, even just the milky way galaxy is huge and ET may have trouble finding earth.


We.re in a corner of the universe, I feel its almost arrogant of us to think we.re the only ones in universe.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

An even crazier thought is that if one assumes the universe/multiverse is infinite than their must also be an infinite number of alien civilizations out there. O.O


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> I get the feeling that he will escape impeachment and be re elected .


That was my quote and it shows as StormiThai's. Weird! 
But good gawd woman don't even say such things out loud!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

And yes, there have to be other life forms, I just don't think they look like the little green men we think they do, but bacteria or some sort of life form? Of course, why wouldn't there be?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I did think that impeachment and removal from office was unlikely but now I don't know what the heck is going to happen at this point. I believe I read on 538 that impeachment is highly likely but removal from office is a lot less certain and dependent on the senate. I'd be surprised if the president was removed from office.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> That was my quote and it shows as StormiThai's. Weird!
> !


That is weird. Ive just edited it and put your name instead.



> But good gawd woman don't even say such things out loud


:Hilarious :Muted


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> And yes, there have to be other life forms, I just don't think they look like the little green men we think they do, but bacteria or some sort of life form? Of course, why wouldn't there be?


If there are any intelligent beings out there, they could potentially be remarkably human-like due to convergent evolution.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

DogLover1981 said:


> If there are any intelligent beings out there, they could potentially be remarkably human-like due to convergent evolution.


Assuming that is that humans are the apex of intelligence  Which I don't LOL!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> Assuming that is that humans are the apex of intelligence  Which I don't LOL!


Don't ya know they're here already breeding with us humans according to a Dr Chi who maintains they're creating alien-human hybrids as a hedge against climate change?

I mean you've only gotta look at some of the Extinction Rebellion protesters to know it has to be true!

https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/scienc...ty-instructor-says-scientists-say-ncna1008971

*Space aliens are breeding with humans, university instructor says. Scientists say otherwise.*

https://www.oxfordstudent.com/2019/...theory-on-climate-change-and-alien-abduction/

*Oxford Academic Argues Invisible Aliens Are Interbreeding With Humans*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Our existence is by no means unique as there would be enough planets that can support life and other civilizations will exist.

Ours is coming to end soon at least as a civilization if not as collective demise of **** sapiens. Most likely all other human species are extinct though it was fairly recently for Neanderthals or Denisovan man. Or **** florensis.
Had some microorganisms found a way here?
Or sophisticated organisms made deliberate visit?
Possibility but that it happens right now around our lifetime? What probability?


Trump gone will be such a relief.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I should mention that removal from office would be historic. I'm pretty sure it has never ever happened before and it would be a first. Usually presidents resign before that happens but there is a potentially for Trump to be stubborn about that. It's also true that not many presidents have been impeached.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisett...-probe/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=emai

*Roger Stone Becomes 6th Trump Associate Convicted Under Mueller Probe*


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Damning evidence from Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the EU.

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/20/politics/public-impeachment-hearing-day-4/index.html

*Ambassador says 'everyone was in the loop' on pushing Ukrainians to investigate Bidens*

"Everyone" being Vice President Pence, Secretary of State Pompeo, National Security Advisor John Bolton, et al .who were instructed by POTUS to work with Rudi Giuliani


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Old thread but....


tee hee!:Hilarious

:Woot


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing much happened to Bill Clinton when he was in a similar position . . . . or did it?


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Trumps impeachment doesn't mean much, the Senate will not remove him from office. It will be up to the American people next year if they wish Trump to continue to be their president.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

If he's not removed , he will use it to his advantage and come back stronger. He will say they are trumped up charges. ( no pun intended)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> he will use it to his advantage and come back stronger.


 This is exactly what I was going to say . . . it may well get him more supporters.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Calvine said:


> This is exactly what I was going to say . . . it may well get him more supporters.


well, apparently nearly half of americans believe in aliens so I suppose it makes sense they would swallow Trumps Bull***t! 
Just nice to see that he has finely been impeached!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Nancy Pelosi is holding back on sending the impeachment articles to the Senate as she says she's waiting for clarification of the rules.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/tr...-impeachment-articles-senate-clarity-n1104741

*Pelosi says House will wait to send impeachment articles to Senate for clarity on rules*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/14/us/politics/trump-clinton-impeachment.html

*Clinton's Impeachment Was Suspenseful. Trump's Grip on G.O.P. Means His Won't Be.*


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> well, apparently nearly half of americans believe in aliens so I suppose it makes sense they would swallow Trumps Bull***t!


Yes: apparently more people believe in aliens than in God. Amazing that Trump is still surprisingly popular for some reason.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Yes: apparently more people believe in aliens than in God. Amazing that Trump is still surprisingly popular for some reason.


Simple reason. Simple people and simple message.
Democrats seem to run the campaign on message " Get rid of Trump" but the positive message is lost?
Populism, racism and narrow nationalism are sure winners?
America First.
Britain First.
Poland First.
Hungary First.

Walls everywhere.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Yes: apparently more people believe in aliens than in God. Amazing that Trump is still surprisingly popular for some reason.


To be fair, aliens are much more likely than an all-powerful, omniscient, magical being in the sky....

And yay for impeachment.

You know what Trump says right? 
Stop calling me orange! I'm peach!​
Get it? Impeach/I'mpeach tee hee  :Bag


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Trump has majority in Senate.
There it goes...
They don’t care if he is guilty or not.
They will back him up obviously.

Same as if Tories were to impeach BoJo.

But if USA has economy doing fine or people believe it is doing fine?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> To be fair, aliens are much more likely than an all-powerful, omniscient, magical being in the sky....


Absolutely agree! There have been ''reported sightings'' of aliens and spaceships, but no-one pops back from Heaven to say that God had them over for drinks etc. (apart from during the ''near death experiences'' reported in the Mail). But no-one posts ''nearly half of Americans believe in God, so it would make sense that they swallow Trump's bull****''.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> But if USA has economy doing fine or people believe it is doing fine?


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-45827430

Apparently it's doing OK.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Calvine said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-45827430
> 
> Apparently it's doing OK.


On the surface of it...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> Absolutely agree! There have been ''reported sightings'' of aliens and spaceships, but no-one pops back from Heaven to say that God had them over for drinks etc. (apart from during the ''near death experiences'' reported in the Mail). But no-one posts ''nearly half of Americans believe in God, so it would make sense that they swallow Trump's bull****''.


Im sure there is life out there in the universes but no one has proved it , near death experiences were reported every where a while back , Im sure I remember reading that hospitals painted signs on the floors so those floating above , would be able to say what they were when the re entered their bodies , but no one has proved it , people claim to speak to dead people and pass on messages. God not been proved but that doesnt mean that those who believe in God would swallow Trumps . people believe in his bullshit regardless .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> Im sure there is life out there in the universes but no one has proved it , near death experiences were reported every where a while back , Im sure I remember reading that hospitals painted signs on the floors so those floating above , would be able to say what they were when the re entered their bodies , but no one has proved it , people claim to speak to dead people and pass on messages. God not been proved but that doesnt mean that those who believe would swallow Trumps bullshit.


Most scientists believe that there should be many forms of life in the Universe, Earth is not an exception, but just an example.

That also means intelligent life if humans can be considered so.

Soon though the last species of human will go the same as the other human species gone a short time before us.

It would be most unreasonable to believe that the Earth is one and only planet in the whole of Universe to be inhabited.

As to God, not a person on the cloud, but a field?

String theory is very close to what I think how it works.
Scientists believe that there is no void, space-time is packed. Light travels.

Sound travels.

Nothing gets lost, Not even in a black hole.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Im sure there is life out there in the universes but no one has proved it , near death experiences were reported every where a while back , Im sure I remember reading that hospitals painted signs on the floors so those floating above , would be able to say what they were when the re entered their bodies , but no one has proved it , people claim to speak to dead people and pass on messages. God not been proved but that doesnt mean that those who believe in God would swallow Trumps . people believe in his bullshit regardless .


I read that somewhere (??) they painted something on the tops of high cupboards (ie where they could only be seen if you were above them). Not sure what the outcome was.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> On the surface of it...


That's why I said ''apparently'', of course.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> I read that somewhere (??) they painted something on the tops of high cupboards (ie where they could only be seen if you were above them). Not sure what the outcome was.


That makes more sense .  Dont remember the outcome but if anything had been proved Im sure it would have made headline news.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

cheekyscrip said:


> On the surface of it...


https://www.brookings.edu/blog/educ...s_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=81118202

*The economy is growing and leaving low-wage workers behind*


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> https://www.brookings.edu/blog/education-plus-development/2019/12/19/the-economy-is-growing-and-leaving-low-wage-workers-behind/?utm_campaign=Brookings Brief&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=81118202
> 
> *The economy is growing and leaving low-wage workers behind*


I've read several times that the strong economy is why the Americans like him - especially the young ones; and that his popularity has not waned since the impeachment proceedings began - if one can believe what one reads.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If I can butcher this a bit. This lady says if you are in a burning house (oppressed, marginalised, ignored) and you can see the flames, but don't know the way out. If the people around you say don't worry, they're the flames of peace and try to hold you there, but someone opens a door and says come with me, I'll save you. You don't care who it is. The left is eating itself with its sjw and virtue signalling, so desperate people have had to take what they can get. Even if it's Donald Trump and Boris Johnson.

She is an incredibly incredibly brave woman. Of course the usual suspects and twitter are trying to shut her down. Her new book 'Unveiled' https://www.yasminemohammed.com/unveiled is out now, for anyone interested.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

What an awful thing to say. Radio station host was fired. O.O
https://www.newsweek.com/denver-rad...hooting-distraction-trump-impeachment-1478190


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

DogLover1981 said:


> What an awful thing to say. Radio station host was fired. O.O
> https://www.newsweek.com/denver-rad...hooting-distraction-trump-impeachment-1478190


As disgusting as Trump's comments about the late John Dingell. Pity the country can't fire him!

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/19/politics/donald-trump-debbie-dingell-john-dingell/index.html

*Donald Trump's disgusting and deplorable attack on Debbie Dingell*


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> What an awful thing to say. Radio station host was fired. O.O
> https://www.newsweek.com/denver-rad...hooting-distraction-trump-impeachment-1478190


Fired? Should have been arrested for inciting violence.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Elles said:


> Fired? Should have been arrested for inciting violence.


That's true. I can see how it could be considered inciting violence. The man and his wife were hosts of the radio show and it has now been canceled after the incident. Sounds like even his wife didn't like him saying that on air. That man is lucky he lives in the states. I'm not entirely sure whether what he said would be considered free speech in the USA and it's dicey. I do know elsewhere in the world it's more strict and I'm willing to bet he could be arrested for saying that while in the UK.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Elles said:


> Fired? Should have been arrested for inciting violence.


In that case POTUS should also be arrested for using language that could be considered to incite violence.

Talk about dual standards!

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/back-trump-comments-perceived-encouraging-violence/story?id=48415766

*A look back at Trump comments perceived by some as encouraging violence*


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> In that case POTUS should also be arrested for using language that could be considered to incite violence.


Too right! Looks like one case did go to court, but found in his favour.

eta I hope you don't think I'm defending or supporting DT? I'm supporting voters who felt they had no choice. They're being told they're racist bigots when it's not necessarily true, They could be people and minorities under attack from the left, such as the women in the veiled book, whose oppressive religion and men are being supported by virtue signalling lefties who refuse to listen to them when they even dare talk at all.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Im sure there is life out there in the universes but no one has proved it , near death experiences were reported every where a while back , Im sure I remember reading that hospitals painted signs on the floors so those floating above , would be able to say what they were when the re entered their bodies , but no one has proved it , people claim to speak to dead people and pass on messages. God not been proved but that doesnt mean that those who believe in God would swallow Trumps . people believe in his bullshit regardless .


Whilst the "little green men" and "alien abductions" are very much the thoughts taken from Sci fi films and the minds of the gullible...the probability of alien life existing is very high.
Likening aliens to clairvoyants isn't really comparable...likening the belief that there is A God isn't really comparable either in my book.

I don't believe in a God, I understand the need/comfort that many take from believing in a god so would never name call, but I will question it if it is appropriate.
I DO believe that there is alien life out there in our or another universe...I don't need proof, just a scientific mind


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well in the light of the order by POTUS to kill the Iranian General, is this a ploy to take the focus off impeachment, to stop an imminent terrorist attack or him flexing his muscles playing a big boy.

In any event it seems that it might bite them in the bum when Iran takes their drastic retaliation.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

*News Thump

Friday 3 January 2020 by Arabin Patson*

*White House delighted to announce which pointless unwinnable war will define the coming decade*









*The Trump administration has told fans that the cluster**** of the next decade will be a long, drawn-out war with Iran that will ultimately prove disastrous and inevitably spawn vicious terrorist groups that make ISIS look like girl scouts.*

However, some experts in Middle-Eastern conflicts, such as Professor Seimoun Walihamseh of the University of Cairo, claimed that unifying Iran with predominantly Sunni terrorist groups was "dumber than taking a shit while doing a handstand."

He went on, "The Sunni-Shia divide was always a key asset for Western Powers. Iran liked to intervene locally for obvious reasons but now they will also use their wealth and governmental power to assist and coordinate Jihadis worldwide.

"Imagine the numbers and bloodlust of ISIS mixed with the technical know-how and financial resources of Al-Qaeda. Now imagine fighting these groups in the Sahel, the Levant, Indonesia, the Philippines, Nigeria and the Kush at the same time. All the while being led by an imbecile with no strategic vision beyond his next rage-tweet.

"As for allies, only a complete moron with a criminal disregard for the welfare of his nation would join in such a stupid endeavour."

In the UK, the junior Foreign Office Minister, Nigel Tinnock, affirmed that Boris Johnson's government stood ready to be dragged into a vicious conflict that will paint a huge target on Britain for every cretinous nutjob that thinks murder makes Allah happy.

He went on, "This government will stand by our American cousins and will unquestioningly send British soldiers into harm's way in support of a transparent attempt to sway the American public in the run-up to the 2020 presidential election.

"Just be grateful we don't make Mark Francois Minister of War."


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dave S said:


> Well in the light of the order by POTUS to kill the Iranian General, is this a ploy to take the focus off impeachment, to stop an imminent terrorist attack or him flexing his muscles playing a big boy.
> 
> In any event it seems that it might bite them in the bum when Iran takes their drastic retaliation.


https://www.euronews.com/2020/01/03/us-iran-war-is-a-lot-closer-but-won-t-be-conventional-expert

*US-Iran war is a lot closer but won't be conventional - expert*


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how many realise just how much the USA economy revolves around their military. these days Kind of ironic given that until WW2 they barely had an army (and even that was regarded as a joke), but now over half the discretionary national budget goes on the military (well over half a _trillion_ dollars - three times what China spends, and more than the budgets of te next half a dozen nations combined last time I checked the stats) - and that's not including what other departments spend on military-related projects. Not to mention all the civilian jobs that depend on the military dollar, whether they are producing firearms or flour - many political careers rise or fall by the skill/luck of hat politico in securing military investment in their particular area.

Of course, it's a lot more complicated that that, or indeed than anyone could really get their heads around, I suspect. But in the simplistic view, one does have to wonder if the USA could even continue to exist as it stands without being involved in a war of some description...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> I'm not sure how many realise just how much the USA economy revolves around their military. these days Kind of ironic given that until WW2 they barely had an army (and even that was regarded as a joke), but now over half the discretionary national budget goes on the military (well over half a _trillion_ dollars - three times what China spends, and more than the budgets of te next half a dozen nations combined last time I checked the stats) - and that's not including what other departments spend on military-related projects. Not to mention all the civilian jobs that depend on the military dollar, whether they are producing firearms or flour - many political careers rise or fall by the skill/luck of hat politico in securing military investment in their particular area.
> 
> Of course, it's a lot more complicated that that, or indeed than anyone could really get their heads around, I suspect. But in the simplistic view, one does have to wonder if the USA could even continue to exist as it stands without being involved in a war of some description...


It can be quite taboo to criticize anything about or related to the military here in the states, especially among older generations. As such, there's likely a *huge* amount of waste in that budget in general. The military budgets across the world are frankly ridiculous for the nuclear world we now live in. If a true war started, we'd be in deep trouble no matter how much is spent on defense.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

View from Australia.

https://10daily.com.au/views/a20010...l&utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> View from Australia.
> 
> https://10daily.com.au/views/a20010...l&utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=facebook
> 
> View attachment 428454


What has this got to do with the Impeachment?

Surely it would have been more pertinent to put it in the "Fires in Australia" thread?:Meh

Just asking:Yawn


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Latest from DT is that he says he should have been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for the wars he has stopped and for trying to convince North Korea to give up nuclear weapons.

Is there no end to his over inflated ego?

Do you think he should be awarded any prizes? (Apart from chump of the century)


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Dave S said:


> Do you think he should be awarded any prizes? (Apart from chump of the century)


The Last Leg awarded him a fitting one in 2017, but it's not a title one can readily share on a family forum


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Nancy Pelosi announced on Friday she will be sending the articles of impeachment over to the Senate next week.

https://fortune.com/2020/01/10/when-will-nancy-pelosi-send-articles-of-impeachment/

*Pelosi: House Moving to Send Articles of Impeachment to Senate Next Week*


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.vox.com/2020/1/14/21066219/impeachment-lev-parnas-evidence-ambassador

*The stunning new texts, documents, and impeachment evidence released by the House, explained*


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Breaking News

Ukraine investigating possible surveillance of former US Ambassador to Ukraine, Marie Yovanovitch

https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...veillance-marie-yovanovitch/story?id=68324113

*Ukraine police investigating possible surveillance of Yovanovitch, Russian hacking*


----------

